# Need front license plate bracket



## Mindkandy (Nov 5, 2004)

1. Would anyone know where I can get a bracket to hold the license plate on the front bumper of a 1991 Nissan 240sx?

2. When I do get one, how difficult is it to mount? I have a feeling I'm going to have to get inside the bumper somehow.

Mine's missing the bracket (long story) and the two holes in the bumper aren't standard for license plate frames. 

I know I can get a bracket through the local Nissan dealer for $66 but want to ask folks here if they know of other, less expensive, sources.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

go to wall mart and just get a "bell" (brand name they make helmets n stuff) universal mount it should work :thumbup: and you just need some self tapping plastic screws and you should be set


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

you could always try the junkyard too


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I just drilled my plate and frame straight into the bumper.


----------



## Mindkandy (Nov 5, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> go to wall mart and just get a "bell" (brand name they make helmets n stuff) universal mount it should work :thumbup: and you just need some self tapping plastic screws and you should be set


Pete, can you give me a few more details?

Is there a full name for this Bell universal mount? I can't find it online, and there are no Wal-Marts within 40 miles of me so I want to make sure if I go out to one, I know exactly what I'm asking for.

Thanks!


----------

